# Rubik's Movie????



## V-te (Sep 20, 2009)

This is kinda creepy... Makes me think my cube is watching me...
http://www.rubiksmovie.com/home.html
What do you think?


----------



## Thomas09 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, and they say "V-te" wash your hands more often and cut your nails." You know them cubes and their hygiene.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 20, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2009)

"lolwut" + "wat" + "what is this i dont even" = My response.

EDIT: It's like someone shoved a smurf into a void cube?


----------



## elcarc (Sep 20, 2009)

i think there used to be a show in the 80's just like this


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 20, 2009)

no...... way......


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 20, 2009)

elcarc said:


> i think there used to be a show in the 80's just like this


 There was. You can see it on Youtube.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 20, 2009)

yup, here it is






lol, that kid just broke the wr single 3x3

id crap my pants if my cube did that


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 20, 2009)

I need to get that cube.


----------



## jacob15728 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm 12 years old and what is this?


----------



## elcarc (Sep 20, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'm 12 years old and what is this?



What does being 12 have to with anything. im 13


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> It's like someone shoved a smurf into a void cube?



Hehe. 

This is a little too much for words.


----------



## V-te (Sep 20, 2009)

All I can say is that it's a good idea to make a movie about cubes, but not like this. Like I said, This is creepy in many ways.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2009)

elcarc said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 12 years old and what is this?
> ...



The phrase, "im 12 years old and what is this" is a meme.
However, I can't tell you where its from because that would make some people angry. >.>


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 20, 2009)

Felt the need to say I am 12.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...


<noob>
IS IT FROM /B/ ????
</noob>


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 20, 2009)

OMFG! That was hilarious. I can't believe that was a real show!!! Lmao.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that this should not happen.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...



I'm not supposed to say. =/
Apparently, i cant talk about that board anymore.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this supposed to be a cute little kids' movie or a scary movie?

But I will definitely go to watch this if it comes into theaters.


----------



## Pichu97 (Sep 21, 2009)

Whoah


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> This is kinda creepy... Makes me think my cube is watching me...
> http://www.rubiksmovie.com/home.html
> What do you think?



well i guess there is a rubik`s movie. the movie "cube" was very cool and it has 3 episodes the third is less good but the first and the second are very cool.

anyway, after watching those movies i thought it`s reall cool to live inside a rubix cube


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Jason (Sep 21, 2009)

If the movie is anything like the cartoon, it'll probably discredit cubing more than anything else.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 14 and I would love to see a movie like the show. I would ROTFFLMFAOOL!!!!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...



What is this /B/ you speak of?


----------



## V-te (Sep 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Doesn't /b/ mean between?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 22, 2009)

V-te said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what it means.
Lets end this discussion of /b/ there. 0:

Protip: The correct usage of /b/ is never uppercase.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

Who the hell comes up with this crap?


----------

